# Radbrille mit selbsttönenden Gläsern



## log11 (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

bisher nutze ich ganz normale Sportbrillen beim Biken. (u.a. Alpina Tribs2)  Doch das Wechseln der Brillen bei veränderten Sichtverhältnissen nervt mich immer häufiger.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer brauchbaren Sportbrille mit selbsttönenden Gläsern.
In der engeren Wahl ist die Alpina Twist Three 2.0 VL und Alpina Twist Four VL+.
Wer kennt die Brillen und kann etwas dazu sagen? Bringt VL+ wirklich einen Vorteil, sprich die Gläser werden in der Dunkelheit fast so hell wie Fensterglas? Oder ist das nur "Marketing"?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Florent29 (13. Juli 2018)

Zunächst mal: Selbsttönend ist nicht gleich selbsttönend. Es gibt bei Sportbrillen verschiedene Schutzstufen (S0 = Fensterglas und kaum Schutz bis S4 = Gletscherbrille). Allerdings können handelsübliche selbsttönende Gläser immer nur maximal drei Schutzstufen abdecken, meistens S1-S3. Eine selbsttönende Brille wird also in den meisten Fällen eine minimale Tönung haben.

Die von dir gepostete billige Twist Three hat nur S2-3, bleibt also immer stärker getönt.

Ich fahre selber eine Alpina, die Eye-5 HR VL+.

Vorher hatte ich eine Twist Four, allerdings nervten mich da sowohl die Enstellbarkeit der Neigung (ein völlig sinnloses Feature mM nach) wie auch die verstellbaren Nasenflügelchen. Würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen

Die Veränderung der Tönung an sich funktionierte allerdings sehr gut - natürlich brauchen die Gläser immer eine Weile zum "Umschalten", aber das ist mir noch nie negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (13. Juli 2018)

@Florent29 , danke für Deine Hinweise.

Aber so ganz kann das mit dem "Tönungsverhalten" der billigen Twist Three 2.0. VL nicht stimmen. Laut Produktbeschreibung tönt sich die Brille von S1 bis S3 entsprechend des vorhandenen Lichts. Oder ist hier die Produktbeschreibung falsch?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Alpina/Twist-Three-2-0-VL-Brille-p34129/

Deshalb ja auch meine Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen Varioflex und Varioflex+


----------



## Florent29 (13. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> @Florent29 , danke für Deine Hinweise.
> 
> Aber so ganz kann das mit dem "Tönungsverhalten" der billigen Twist Three 2.0. VL nicht stimmen. Laut Produktbeschreibung tönt sich die Brille von S1 bis S3 entsprechend des vorhandenen Lichts. Oder ist hier die Produktbeschreibung falsch?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Alpina/Twist-Three-2-0-VL-Brille-p34129/
> ...



Ich denke, die Produktbeschreibung stimmt nicht.

Bei Rose steht zB was anderes: https://www.rosebikes.de/alpina-twist-three-20-vl-brille-546031


----------



## roliK (13. Juli 2018)

Hab eine Julbo Stunt mit selbsttönenden Gläsern. Funktioniert flott und unauffällig tagsüber bei Licht-Schattenwechsel oder auch bei geschlossener Wolkendecke, aber bei Nachtfahrten nehme ich trotzdem ein klares Glas. Da hellt die Brille nicht genug auf.


----------



## log11 (13. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Produktbeschreibung stimmt nicht.
> 
> Bei Rose steht zB was anderes: https://www.rosebikes.de/alpina-twist-three-20-vl-brille-546031


Vermutlich hast Du recht. Nochmal kurz zur Four VL+. Die Anpassung der Neigung muss man doch nicht nutzen, genauso wenig wie die Verstellung der Nasenflügel. Oder ist das nicht stabil genug, so dass es sich auch von alleine verstellt?


----------



## Florent29 (13. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast Du recht. Nochmal kurz zur Four VL+. Die Anpassung der Neigung muss man doch nicht nutzen, genauso wenig wie die Verstellung der Nasenflügel. Oder ist das nicht stabil genug, so dass es sich auch von alleine verstellt?



Bei mir haben sich die Nasenflügel dauernd von alleine verstellt, genau wie die Neigung. Dann setzt man die Brille auf und wundert sich, warum sie schief sitzt...klar, das trat erst nach einer Weile auf, war dann halt alles ausgeleiert.


----------



## log11 (13. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Bei mir haben sich die Nasenflügel dauernd von alleine verstellt, genau wie die Neigung. Dann setzt man die Brille auf und wundert sich, warum sie schief sitzt...klar, das trat erst nach einer Weile auf, war dann halt alles ausgeleiert.


OK, das ist wirklich Mist. Dann werde ich mal nach der Eye-5 HR VL+ Ausschau halten, die ist ja optisch sehr ähnlich nur ohne diese Verstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Florent29 (13. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> OK, das ist wirklich Mist. Dann werde ich mal nach der Eye-5 HR VL+ Ausschau halten, die ist ja optisch sehr ähnlich nur ohne diese Verstellmöglichkeiten.



Ich habe das Feature halt auch nie wirklich genutzt...in der Ebene und bergab ist die Winkelverstellung eher störend, weil dann Wind von oben in die Brille bläst. Und wer steigt bitteschön am Beginn der Kletterpassage ab, verstellt seine Brille, steigt oben nochmal ab, verstellt sie zurück und fährt dann erst ab? Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## noocelo (13. Juli 2018)

ich fahre seit 4 jahren die uvex sportstyle 202 V und bin sehr zufrieden. der wechsel von komplett klar bis komplett schwarz (von außen kann man meine augen nicht sehen) geht sehr zügig, umgekehrt dauert es ein wenig länger. würde zum biken jederzeit wieder eine (qualitativ vergleichbare) selbsttönende brille kaufen.


----------



## log11 (13. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> ich fahre seit 4 jahren die uvex sportstyle 202 V und bin sehr zufrieden. der wechsel von komplett klar bis komplett schwarz (von außen kann man meine augen nicht sehen) geht sehr zügig, umgekehrt dauert es ein wenig länger. würde zum biken jederzeit wieder eine (qualitativ vergleichbare) selbsttönende brille kaufen.


Ist denn die UVEX Sportstyle 202 V vom Glas so konstruiert, dass sie bei Dunkelheit fast wie Fensterglas aussieht? (S1 - S3 Tönung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (14. Juli 2018)

kenne die klassifikationen nicht; sie wird komplett klar.


----------



## log11 (18. Juli 2018)

Wisst Ihr ob es bei den verschiedenen Anbietern Unterschiede bei der "Tönungsgeschwindigkeit" gibt?
Sprich wird die Uvex Sportstyle 202 V schneller hell als bsp. eine Alpina mit Varioflex+ Gläsern? Das wäre für mich ein Entscheidungskriterium für den Kauf.

Dank Euch.


----------



## Florent29 (18. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr ob es bei den verschiedenen Anbietern Unterschiede bei der "Tönungsgeschwindigkeit" gibt?
> Sprich wird die Uvex Sportstyle 202 V schneller hell als bsp. eine Alpina mit Varioflex+ Gläsern? Das wäre für mich ein Entscheidungskriterium für den Kauf.
> 
> Dank Euch.



Da Uvex und Alpina der gleiche Laden sind und die gleiche Technologie unter zwei verschiedenen Namen anbieten: Eher nein.

Aber zu anderen Herstellern gibt es da sicherlich minimale Unterschiede - dürften aber gering ausfallen: Meine Freundin hat eine Deacthlon-Brille mit 1-3 und die ist nicht langsamer als meine Alpina.

Ich vermute ohnehin, dass die meisten Hersteller ihre Gläser bei ein- und demselben Zulieferer einkaufen...gerade wenn es keine in der Wolle gewaschenen Brillenhersteller sind wie zB Cube, BBB oder eben Decathlon.


----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2018)

ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es eher am alter der brille liegt. sprich aktuelle schneller umschalten.


----------



## log11 (18. Juli 2018)

@Florent29 , danke für den versteckten Tipp mit Decathlon.
Die Run 560 sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.

https://www.decathlon.de/sonnenbrille-run560-photochrom-id_8500606.html

Für den Preis vielleicht auch eine Überlegung wert. Ich habe allerdings nen recht breiten Kopf und weiß nicht, wie die Decathlon Brillen ausfallen.


----------



## Florent29 (18. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings nen recht breiten Kopf und weiß nicht, wie die Decathlon Brillen ausfallen.



Meine Freundin hat Helmgröße XL - und der passt diese hier sehr gut: https://www.decathlon.de/mtb-sonnenbrille-xc-120-id_8405498.html

(womit iÜ nicht gesagt werden soll, dass sie einen breiten Kopf hat. Sie ist nur sehr klug und irgendwo müssen die Synapsen ja hin).

Man merkt an der Verarbeitung des Rahmens natürlich schon, dass das Decathlon ist. Aber die Gläser sind wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich danke Dir. Denke die werde ich mal bestellen, so viel schlechter als der Alpina Rahmen wird die nicht sein.
Oder ist das Gestell irgendwie instabil oder die Scharniere schrottig?


----------



## Florent29 (18. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir. Denke die werde ich mal bestellen, so viel schlechter als der Alpina Rahmen wird die nicht sein.
> Oder ist das Gestell irgendwie instabil oder die Scharniere schrottig?



Nein, das nicht. Der Gummi an den Bügeln ist nicht millimetergenau zugeschnitten, das Plastik etwas rauher an den Kanten und sowas halt...das macht Alpina natürlich besser. Dafür kostet es auch das doppelte.


----------



## Ralf_T (21. Juli 2018)

Wenn es Dir stylisch genug ist kannste bei UVEX auf die Arbeitsschutzlinie ausweichen, gleiche Scheibentechnologie für viel weniger Geld:

https://www.uvex-safety.com/de/produkte/detail/index/sArticle/6954/

https://www.uvex-safety.com/de/produkte/detail/index/sArticle/448/

Ich hab selbst die Sportstyle, die bekommst Du für ca. 35,- mit Variomatic. Die Tönung ist leicht grünlich und wird dann eher blau. Sie wird nicht ganz so dunkel wie eine echte dunkle Sonnenbrille. Am Strand oder am Wasser wär es mir zu wenig, aber mit Visir am Helm völlig ausreichend. Die Brille wird bei wenig Licht nahezu klar, kann also immer getragen werden.
Das allerbeste UVEX Feature ist IMHO die Supravision Beschichtung. Kein Werbegag sondern echt beschlagsfrei, auch wenn es mal richtig dampfig zu geht ;-)
Mit fester Tönung / klar kostet die Sportstyle übrigens gerade mal 10,- Und trotzdem hat man die hervorragende Scheibenbeschichtung. 
Im übrigen sind die Arbeitsschutzbrillen nach diversen Standards auf Sicherheit geprüft. Daher müssten sie theoretisch sogar teurer sein als die ungeprüften Sportbrillen. Aber wie so oft im Leben zahlt man da eben nur für das coole Design...


----------



## log11 (21. Juli 2018)

@Ralf_T , danke für den Tipp mit der Uvex Sportstyle. Die Form wäre zum Biken völlig OK für mich, sofern sie sitzt und nicht drückt.
Jetzt kommt das aber....grüne Scheiben? Heißt also, ich sehe alles mit einem Grünstich? Das würde mich schon sehr stören.


----------



## noocelo (22. Juli 2018)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Das allerbeste UVEX Feature ist IMHO die Supravision Beschichtung. Kein Werbegag sondern echt beschlagsfrei, auch wenn es mal richtig dampfig zu geht


bei mir funktionierts nicht so richtig dolle.


----------



## Ralf_T (22. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Die Form wäre zum Biken völlig OK für mich, sofern sie sitzt und nicht drückt.
> Jetzt kommt das aber....grüne Scheiben


Die Sportstyle trägt sich sehr angenehm und unauffällig. Bügel sind innen weich und Nasenauflage lässt sich zurechtbiegen. Die Gläser sind definitiv grünlich. Ich empfinde es nicht störend. Es wirkt einfach leicht getönt und verstärkt auch etwas den Kontrast. Aber das ist höchst subjektiv, ich mag z.B. die gelben oder orangenen Scheiben überhaupt nicht weil die alle Farben so extrem verfälschen. Ich habs mal mit Fotos versucht, siehe Anhang...


----------



## log11 (22. Juli 2018)

@Ralf_T , besten dank. Auf jeden Fall scheint die Brille schön klar zu werden wenn wenig Licht vorhanden ist. Hast du die Möglichkeit ein Bild einzustellen, wenn sie sich dunkel eingefärbt hat?

Kennst du eine Bezugsquelle für diese Uvex Sportstyle Brille?

Besten dank.


----------



## Ralf_T (22. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Hast du die Möglichkeit ein Bild einzustellen, wenn sie sich dunkel eingefärbt hat?


Wenn morgen die Sonne scheint und ich dran denke, mach ich mal ein Bild.



log11 schrieb:


> Kennst du eine Bezugsquelle für diese Uvex Sportstyle Brille?


.  
Keine konkrete. Ich hab die geschenkt bekommen. Gibts online bei Arbeitsschutz Shops.
Gruß, Ralf


----------



## log11 (22. Juli 2018)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Wenn morgen die Sonne scheint und ich dran denke, mach ich mal ein Bild.
> 
> .
> Keine konkrete. Ich hab die geschenkt bekommen. Gibts online bei Arbeitsschutz Shops.
> Gruß, Ralf


Dank Dir Leider ist genau dieses Modell irgendwie nirgends zu bekommen. Hab mir schon die Finger wund gegoogelt.  Die Evo3 bekommt man, ich will jedoch kein im Winkel verstellbares Brillengestell.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (22. Juli 2018)

hier evtl.!
www.proidee.de/?P=200200730&H=gs_pi_de_pool_cs&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgoKQ_Liz3AIVTImyCh1ItwYnEAQYAyABEgIdZfD_BwE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (22. Juli 2018)

https://www.sport-schuster.de/Uvex-...MI8Puj2rmz3AIVWIjVCh0KkgNLEAQYAiABEgLhj_D_BwE

Diese habe ich seit 4Wochen.
Sitzt super, stylisch, wird fast ganz klar und ziemlich dunkel.

Die Zeit zum Aufklaren ist eher im Minutenbereich, aber in der Praxis nicht wirklich relevant.

Absolute Empfehlung


----------



## log11 (22. Juli 2018)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> hier evtl.!
> www.proidee.de/?P=200200730&H=gs_pi_de_pool_cs&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgoKQ_Liz3AIVTImyCh1ItwYnEAQYAyABEgIdZfD_BwE




Danke, aber 99€? Da kaufe ich doch lieber die 202 Vario oder 802 Vario für den halben Preis.


----------



## noocelo (23. Juli 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Die Zeit zum Aufklaren ist eher im Minutenbereich, aber in der Praxis nicht wirklich relevant.


schonmal bisschen schneller von offenem gaylände in den (dunklen) wald gefahren?


----------



## Skwal (23. Juli 2018)

Nein, da schiebe ich!


----------



## Skwal (23. Juli 2018)

Ist übrigens bei allen photochromen Gläsern so, dass das Abdunkeln so Ca 30Sec dauert, und das Aufhellen eher so 5min.

Manche Hersteller werben mit schnelleren Zeiten als die Konkurrenz. Zb Julbo, RudyProject
Ich fahre seit ca 10Jahren photochrome Gläser, und will nichts anderes.
Der chemische Effekt lässt aber nach. Dh nach ein paar Jahren verlangsamt sich der Prozess, und/oder erreicht nicht mehr die Maximalwerte.


----------



## noocelo (23. Juli 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Ist übrigens bei allen photochromen Gläsern so, dass das Abdunkeln so Ca 30Sec dauert, und das Aufhellen eher so 5min.


falsch. meine uvex sportstyle 202 V braucht ca. 10 sek. um gänzlich abdunkeln und ca. 1 minute zum vollständigen aufklaren. und das konstant seit jahren.


----------



## Skwal (23. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> falsch. meine uvex sportstyle 202 V braucht ca. 10 sek. um gänzlich abdunkeln und ca. 1 minute zum vollständigen aufklaren. und das konstant seit jahren.


Na, dann weißt du ja ziemlich genau, wie lange die Gläser meiner Brille brauchen, oder?


----------



## noocelo (23. Juli 2018)

ja. von dir. 


Skwal schrieb:


> Die Zeit zum Aufklaren ist eher im Minutenbereich





Skwal schrieb:


> so 5min


----------



## Ralf_T (23. Juli 2018)

Seltsam. Entweder lange Lieferzeit oder nur im 5er Pack...

www.cas-technik.de/arbeitsschutz/kopfschutz/brillen/buegelbrillen/uvex-sportstyle-9193-arbeitsschutzbrille-9193880/

Da würd ich dann auch eher nach einem günstigen Angebot aus der Sportsparte suchen. Gibt's ja auch einiges...

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (24. Juli 2018)

...der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein Bild von der abgedunkelten Scheibe. Wie schon gesagt, für Strand oder Schnee m.E. nach nicht ausreichend. Unterm Helmvisir reicht es mir ;-)


----------



## log11 (24. Juli 2018)

@Ralf, danke. Ja irgendwie merkwürdig, dass die Brille so ohne weiteres nicht zu bekommen ist.
Wahrscheinlich wirds dann doch die Uvex 820 V oder etwas ähnliches.


----------



## amg 2 (1. August 2018)

Werde mir morgen mal die xc120 aus em Decalon holen .


----------



## Agil (3. August 2018)

Die hab ich seit drei Wochen, kann man fahren. Natürlich mutet der Rahmen billig an, aber als ersten Versuch einer selbsttönenden Brille voll ok.
Was mich als erstes irritierte als ich in den Spiegel schaute waren die relativ nach unten hin kleinen Gläser.

cu


----------



## amg 2 (8. August 2018)

Brille gestern gekauft , heute ausprobiert.
Ich finde sie in Ordnung , bin die ganze Zeit im Sommer die Swiss Eye Gardosa gefahren .
War, wenn es Bewölkt war , mir im Wald zu dunkel.
Mit der xc120 kein Problem.


----------



## pacechris (11. August 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Die Zeit zum Aufklaren ist eher im Minutenbereich, aber in der Praxis nicht wirklich relevant.
> 
> Absolute Empfehlung



Die Zeit zum aufklaren ist das was mich am meisten bei meiner 202 Vario stört, und in der Praxis für mich jedes mal ein Problem wenn man aus der Sonnen in einen dunkeln Trail abbieg, aber scheinbar gibt es da kein Hersteller der das "schnell" hinbekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shiba (11. August 2018)

Gibt es doch schon längst:
https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/eyewear/sportbrillen/uvex-variotronic-ff-black-carbon/

Aber dann kommt ja gleich wieder das nächste Gejammer "ööööh, die ist so teuer...mimimi"
Entweder man lebt damit oder fährt einfarbige Gläser, ganz einfach


----------



## pacechris (11. August 2018)

shiba schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon längst:
> https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/eyewear/sportbrillen/uvex-variotronic-ff-black-carbon/
> 
> Aber dann kommt ja gleich wieder das nächste Gejammer "ööööh, die ist so teuer...mimimi"
> Entweder man lebt damit oder fährt einfarbige Gläser, ganz einfach



Die wird nicht klar genug.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2019)

Gibts eigentlich eine selbsttönende Brille die komplett klar wird, also bis zur Stufe S0? Wäre praktisch für die Übergangs- und Winterzeit, wenn man mal wieder in die Dämmerung oder gar Dunkelheit kommt und keine zwei Brillen dabei haben will.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. September 2019)

Nicht so einfach, ist ja immer noch UV-Licht da und darauf reagieren die Brillen, tönen also etwas. 
Also am besten ist da oft immer noch ein echt klares Glas.

Normale "Variomatic"(selbsttönend) ohne "Colorvision"(polarisiert) hatte ich aber schon nachts auf, zB








						Error
					






					www.uvex-sports.com
				











						Sportbrillen
					

Sportbrillen von uvex sports. Die idealen Begleiter für dein nächstes Abenteuer. Immer auf der sicheren Seite mit 100 % UV-Schutz.




					www.uvex-sports.com


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2019)

Ok verstehe, das geht dann natürlich nicht, wäre aber toll. Aktuell habe ich eine Uvex 202 Race mit Variomatic und die geht auch in dunkleren Wäldern zu fahren, aber aktuell kommt sie an die Grenze. Ab 5-6 Uhr wirds teilweise schon sehr duster im Wald..


----------



## phaenomenon (11. September 2019)

Ich fahre mit der Alpina Alpina Sonnenbrille Performance EYE-5 HR VL+ Sportbrille, white matt-schwarz, One Size und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Laut Anleitung ist die kategorisiert von 1-3 und ich muss hinzufügen, dass ich die Brille selbst bei Dunkelheit stets anlasse (um keine Viecher in die Augen zu kriegen) und mit Licht auch Trails schon bergab gebrettert bin. Im klaren Zustand bleibt die wirklich klar, so dass man sie anlassen kann. Bei Sonnenlicht dunkelt die für mein Empfinden ganz gut ab, mehr brauch ich nicht. Schliesslich fahre ich Fahrrad und halte mich nicht am Strand damit auf (wobei du schon ziemlich stylisch und cool aussieht und mir auch schon die einen oder anderen positiven Komplimente beschert hat). Mir war wichtig, dass keine farbigen Gläser im Spiel sind, das verzerrt und auf Dauer ist so etwas für mich irritierend und unpassend. Ich mag's nicht, wenn die Farbwahrnehmung manipuliert wird. Bei der Alpina EYE-5 HR VL+ besteht dieses Problem nicht, da die Gläser absolut neutral sind. Hinzufügen möchte ich, dass die Antibeschlagbeschichtung auf der Innenseite sehr gut funktioniert. Merkt man auch wenn man versucht mit dem Brillenputztuch auf der Innenseite zu reinigen.Das ist extrem rauh,man kann das kaum putzen.Funktioniert super und endlich kann ich damit auch in Schwitzphasen angenehm fahren bei klarer Sicht.

'n Bekannter, der ein Optikfachgeschäft leitet sagte mir mal, dass bei denen die selbsttönenden Sportbrillen ab ca. 220 EUR anfangen. Anfangs war ich skeptisch ob ich bis zu 80 EUR für so 'ne Sportbrille ausgeben sollte, habe es aber definitiv nicht bereut, im Gegenteil. Wobei diese genannte Brille bei Decathlon für schlappe 30 EUR schon sehr verlockend ist zu diesem Preis. Wenn die also was taugt, why not? 

Und wenn du 'n richtiges Highlight haben möchtest bei einem dicken Geldbeutel, dann kannst du dir diese Neuheit aus dem Hause POC anschauen:
*POC Aspire Solar Switch (379,- €)*

die reagiert dank der mini Solarzellen blitzschnell 

viel Erfolg und viele Grüße
phaeno


----------



## shiba (11. September 2019)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine selbsttönende Brille die komplett klar wird, also bis zur Stufe S0?


Adidas Lichttransmission von 14 bis 89% (entspricht Schutzstufe 0 bis 3 auf der bis 4 reichenden Skala)








						Test: Adidas Vario
					

One day, one lens. Mit seiner neuen Generation photocromer Gläser will Adidas die ideale Radbrille für alle Lichtverhältnisse erfunden haben. Wir haben's ausprobiert und behaupten: Vario kann sogar noch mehr.




					bikeboard.at


----------



## HabeDEhre (12. September 2019)

Hab mir vor kurzem die Uvex 706 cv vm geholt. Trailerfahrung steht noch aus. Aufm Arbeitsweg um 6 Uhr früh, bei nicht völliger Dunkelheit war die Sicht ausreichen. Bisschen heller wär mir aber lieber. Die Antibeschlag Beschichtung funktioniert hier auch super.
Werde berichten sobald ich mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.


----------



## Route66 (17. September 2019)

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit auch eine Uvex 706 v mit den variomatic Gläsern und ich bin begeistert 
Die variomatic funktioniert einwandfrei und auch die Antibeschlagbeschichtung ist super.
Die Gläser werden bei Dunkelheit nahezu klar, ich verwende diese Brille sowohl bei Tag als auch Abends bei Dunkelheit.

Vorsicht beim Kauf: neben der 706 v (mit variomatic, UVP 119,95 € ) gibt es noch die 706 cv (mit fest getönten Gläsern, UVP 89,95 € ) und die 706 cv vm (Colorvision & variomatic, UPV 139,95 € ).


----------



## bullswildrush (9. Oktober 2019)

Servus, ich suche eine selbsttönende Brille aber nicht mit klar dunkl Tönung sondern eher etwas mit einem gelbliche Stich bzw die die Kontraste etwas hervorhebt, gibt es so etwas überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I3uchi (9. Oktober 2019)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Servus, ich suche eine selbsttönende Brille aber nicht mit klar dunkl Tönung sondern eher etwas mit einem gelbliche Stich bzw die die Kontraste etwas hervorhebt, gibt es so etwas überhaupt?



Je nachdem in welcher Preisklasse du unterwegs bist, fallen mir da die Alpina Lyon VL oder die Alpina S-Way QVM+ ein. Waren damals bei mir auch in der Auswahl. Es ist aber dann eine normale Varioflex geworden - mir war die Tönung zu krass.


----------



## bullswildrush (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab ja bereits eine ältere Alpina Twist, wollte mal was anderes probieren wo der Kontrast mehr verstärkt wird


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Oktober 2019)

Das wär sowas:

706 CV VM (Colorvision & Variomatic)
https://www.google.com/shopping/product/5806411251908620930?q=706+CV+VM 

CV ist das polarisierende & VM das selbsttönende.


----------



## HabeDEhre (10. Oktober 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> 706 CV VM (Colorvision & Variomatic)


Die hab ich jetz seit ca. 4 Wochen im Einsatz. Tolle Brille für Touren mit wechselden Bedingungen. Kontraste werden auch verstärkt. Die Anti-Beschlagbeschichtung funktioniert hervorragend. Passform für mich auch super. Drückt nix und hält bombenfest.
 In der jetzt eher dunkleren Jahreszeit, mir aber manchmal fast nen Ticken zu dunkel....


----------



## bullswildrush (10. Oktober 2019)

Twist Five HR QV - Sportbrille
					

Das verspiegelte Glas ist polarisierend, verstärkt Kontraste und passt sich den Lichtverhältnissen optimal an, indem es bei Lichteinstrahlung automatisch dunkler wird (photochromatisch). Fogstop verhindert ein Beschlagen der...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Ich hab die im Auge da ich mit der normalen schon gute Erfahrungen hab, hat die jemand bereits?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (12. Oktober 2019)

Rudy Project ist glaube ich einer der wenigen Hersteller mit Variogläsern von klar auf rot/orange.

Nennt sich ImpactX Photochromic 2Laser Red
Hier zwei Info-Links: https://www.rudyproject.com/ww/en/technology/impactx.html








						Rudy Project ImpactX Photochromic Red
					

Gesamtübersicht aller Rudy Project Modelle, die mit ImpactX Photochromic Red oder Photochromic Laser Racing Red Gläser ausgestattet sind.




					www.die-sportbrillen-shop.de
				




Fahre selbst aber Adidas Variogläser von klar auf grau und bin super zufrieden damit, egal ob Wald oder Wiese.


----------



## bullswildrush (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab mir eben mal die von euch beschriebene uvex und die Alpina bestellt, mal gespannt welche es am Ende werden wird


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2019)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eben mal die von euch beschriebene uvex und die Alpina bestellt, mal gespannt welche es am Ende werden wird


Die ist klasse, hab ich auch


----------



## LeDidi (22. Oktober 2019)

Servus,
ich suche ebenfalls eine neue Brille mit selbstönenden Gläsern. Hatte heute die Adidas Protean auf, die mir optisch sehr gut gefällt, aber leider ist die Brille zu klein (oder mein Kopf zu Breit ). Rahmenbreite ist 136 mm (laut Netz).
Ich suche eine Brille, die nicht so brutal nach Hyper-Performance-80s-Hipsta wie z.B. eine Oakley Radar aussieht. Ihr versteht schon, was ich meine 
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und ist fündig geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaenomenon (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mir die Alpina Sonnenbrille Performance EYE-5 HR VL+ Sportbrille, white matt-schwarz, One Size  gegönnt und soweit war ich zufrieden. Leider habe ich in der kälteren Saison die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass die Antibeschlagbeschichtung in meinem Fall zu Wünschen übrig lässt. Wenn ich stark schwitze dann beschlägt die Scheibe, das war auch im Sommer so allerdings nur für kurze Dauer und wenn ich die Brille abnahm war's wieder ok. Allerdings jetzt im Winter fahre ich oft mit 'ner Sturmhaube und die deckt auch meine Nase ab, damit ich den eiskalten Wind nicht direkt in die Lungen inhalieren muss. Die ausgeatmete warme Luft strömt teilweise durch die Sturmhaube, der Rest entlang der Sturmhaube hoch vorbei an der Nase und direkt in die Brille. Fahren ist unmöglich, die Brille beschlägt ständig. Irgendwo auch logisch, da ja die ausgeatmete warme feuchte Luft direkt nach oben in die Brille gelangt. Ich frage mich nun, ob andere Brillen dasselbe Problem aufweisen würden oder ob ihr andere positivere Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Gibt's jemanden unter euch, der ebenfalls mit Sturmhaube und Brille fährt und absolut kein Problem mit beschlagenden Brillen hat? Bin gespannt ...

Frohe Festtage und 'nen guten Rutsch wünscht euch
phaeno


----------



## ilten (26. Dezember 2019)

Du hast es ja selbst schon erkannt. Das ist mit normalen Brillen unmöglich. Ich habe in über 30 Jahren Motorrad und MTB fahren noch keine Brille / Beschichtung gefunden, die unter diesen Bedingungen beschlagfrei bleibt. Das einzige was Du tun kannst, ist den Luftdurchsatz erhöhen. Entweder sehr, sehr schnell fahren, oder eine Brille mit aktiver Lüftung (Ventilator) einsetzen.
Sowas zum Beispiel:  https://www.softair-zubehoer.de/ESS...Ka-HK5EzSYvOAMWtA7BPlhpTRjaDAEpAaAsfMEALw_wcB
Oder google einfach mal nach Smith turbo fan. Die sind teuer, aber funktionieren.


----------



## Wutz63 (3. Januar 2020)

Habe mir die Brille bestellt, von der Wertigkeit schrott. Die verstellbaren Bügel und Nasenclip ist schrott und verstellt sich laufend. Die Brille drückt seitlich, und ist unbequem zu tragen. Schwer ist sie auch noch.

Ich habe sie zurück geschickt.


----------

